# T-bars and Rainbows



## erett (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello!

I've taken a few years off from the aquarium hobby but now im back and excited to stock my new tank!
The tank is about 158 gallons/600 liters and measures 80x24x20 inches/200x60x50 cm (lenght x width x height). 
The tank will have lots of rock caves and driftwood with some plants (mainly vallisneria sp. and anubias sp.). 
I love to see multiple cichlid pairs spawning and interacting with each other. Enabling that is the main purpose of the tank.

The stocklist:
10 or so swordtails as dithers
10 or so of the larger corys
2-4 Bristenose plecos
6 T-bar cichlids
6 Rainbow cichlids

I'm aiming to keep one or two pairs of each cichlid species. Or maybe a single male of each species with 2-3 females. I'm a bit worried that the T-bars will dominate the rainbows, especially if two t-bar pairs form. Would it be better to just keep a single species?

Any opinions of stocklist is very welcome!

/Erik


----------

